# Lurssen Mastering Console - Win 10 - Cubase 10.5.2 - Not Loading



## lowecjl (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi

Has anyone had issues with getting Lurssen Mastering Console to run on Cubase 10.5.2 on Win 10, standalone or as VST. I have raised a ticket with IK support and all of their suggestions have not worked. Just wondering if any else has experienced anything similar.

Thanks

Carl


----------



## ajptaurus (Oct 17, 2020)

Yes, I have the same issue with a Windows 10 machine and Studio One 5 professional.

I was working fine on Windows 8.1 and Studio One 4.

But on Windows 10 the standalone initially was missing a couple of intel core.dll files, so I replaced both of them and now Lurssen has nothing to complain about and just doesn't start up at all, nothing happens when I click on the stand alone version of it.

When I go to Studio One 5, the VST won't show up in any of the directories I've re-installed it in.

My solution was a better one anyway and I highly recommend this solution... Go to TC Finalizer as a mastering solution it's brilliant and runs standalone, has great tweakability and great starting presets... and in my opinion is FAR more usable.

I liked what Lurssen Mastering Console did when I was a beginner, but now there's way too many other options for creating a very nice final master, like iZotope Ozone with it's smart mastering capabilities, TC Finalizer is awesome and Plugin Alliance's BX_Masterdesk is excellent also.

All will give you great masters without the hassles... I have put in a ticket to IK Multimedia who are usually excellent with their support, lets see what happens amidst the pandemic with their warning message saying it takes longer to reply to support tickets.

Hope this helps you Carl and anyone else out there looking at similar products to master music with.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## lowecjl (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi

I decided


ajptaurus said:


> Yes, I have the same issue with a Windows 10 machine and Studio One 5 professional.
> 
> I was working fine on Windows 8.1 and Studio One 4.
> 
> ...




Hi Adam

I decided to give up when the support team asked me to unplug my monitors. I did get a refund eventually. As per your suggestion I am using Izotope now.

Regards 

Carl


----------



## Kevin63101 (Aug 26, 2022)

FIX FOR LURSSEN MASTERING STANDALONE THAT WORKED FOR ME (August 2022)

I had an issue where a working Lurssen Mastering 1.1.1 didn't open up as standalone after I upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10 (but it did work Cubase). I uninstalled / unauthorized and reinstalled / reauthorized to no avail ... stand alone still didn't work.

IKMM support gave me solution (see below). They had me remove lurssen folders in Registry AFTER I uninstalled then reinstalled. Standalone then worked as it should.

_Note: by unregistering before editing things, you avoid using up all of your registration attempts as it adds to your total available._
-----------------
PROCESS per IKMM Support:

Uninstall LMC from your computer, then

- Click on start, then run or search, then type "regedit"

- Now you will be in the system registry editor. You should see the screen split into 2 halves.On the left you should see about 6 folders. Click once on the top folder which is HKEY_Classes_Root.
Open the Software > IK Multimedia > Delete the Lurssen Mastering folder here.

- Now open the HKEY_Current_User and repeat the above steps and delete the Lurssen Mastering folder.

- Once your clear close down the regedit.

- Go to your C: Users > Name > Appdata > Roaming > IK Multimedia > Lurssen> delete the settings file in here.
You must have Show Hidden files/folders ON in Windows to do this.

- Now reboot and reinstall


----------

